# Onkoyo tx-nr609



## Jaikens (Mar 8, 2012)

Every now and then the receiver display says "no signal" and I lose picture and audio even after its been working fine for 3 weeks. No cables have been touched and all connections are fine. The display on the receiver switches from HDMI to analog. Anyone ever get this and if so how do I correct it?


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack, can you share what gear you have. Does this happen on all sources you feed it?


----------



## Jaikens (Mar 8, 2012)

The receiver supports my 70" sharp LCD tv and a Samsung blue ray. It lost signal the other night after we watched tv for a couple of hours so I shut it off and went upstairs. Turned it on in the morning and still no signal. Turned it on about an hour later and it was fine. It has happened more than once which is strange.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Defiantly a handshake problem. Does this only happen when watching TV or BluRay movies as well?


----------



## Jaikens (Mar 8, 2012)

Just the tv. What does handshake problem mean?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

HDMI has a signal that accompanies the video and if any device in the chain looses this signal it will fail to pass the signal. Cable box/Satellite receivers are notorious for causing problems because of the constantly changing of resolutions and channels. Have you contacted them about this? Also try a different HDMI cable.


----------



## Jaikens (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes I bought a new HDMI cable but still had the same problem. So it's not the onkoyo receiver that is a problem it's my UVerse receiver that is losing the signal?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

no, the Onkyo is loosing the signal but its the Uvers receivers fault. You should contact your provider and see if they have a newer unit or a firmware update.


----------



## Jaikens (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks so much for the info. Really appreciate it!!


----------

